# Optical out on new HDTV



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Just received my new LG 55LW5600 (! What a picture!). Still playing with it, but I have a question on connecting it to my receiver.

I am connected to my Dish Network #622 DVR via a 30' HDMI cable, but I want to connect for additional audio to my Marantz SR 7300. The only audio out on the TV is an optical type and the only info in the manual says it's for connecting "digital audio" from the TV. So, if I run this optical connection from the TV to one of my optical ins on the reveiver, will I receive the audio sound over my system speakers? I'm hoping ALL audio (incl analog) from the DVR...mono, stereo, DD; I don't care, as any sound will be better than the TV sound. Or will I only get the digital sound from programs broadcasting in digital (DD)?

Seems most new TVs are foregoing analog audio outs.

I am asking because I don't want to crawl around behind the system for hookup AGAIN.

Thanks so much,

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The optical out from the TV will only do digital signals not analog from the display. It will also only output 2.1 digital audio unless its from the tuner built in to the display that will be 5.1


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The optical out from the TV will only do digital signals not analog from the display. It will also only output 2.1 digital audio unless its from the tuner built in to the display that will be 5.1


But, isn't ALL the sound from the DVR via HDMI into the TV, digital (whether it be mono, stereo or whatever)? If so, then running the optical out to the receiver should be "digital."

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes HDMI is digital but due to copywrite laws the output from the display is reduced to only 2.1 digital. any analog signal that you may send to the display over normal analog audio cables (red, white) will not output via the digital optical cable.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> yes HDMI is digital but due to copywrite laws the output from the display is reduced to only 2.1 digital. any analog signal that you may send to the display over normal analog audio cables (red, white) will not output via the digital optical cable.


2.1 thru my Marantz is better than the sound thru the TV speakers; I'd be happy with that. I am sending no analog audio to the TV, just the HDMI from the sat. receiver. I'm just want to get better audio from the HDMI out on my Satellite receiver thru the optical audio out on the TV, then to the receiver.

Jim


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

If I understand optical out on TV's, you will only get a signal out of that output from a direct connection to cable or OTA signals.

Connect the optical out from your satellite receiver to the optical in of your AVR. Then you will get DD 5.1 sound from programs broadcast with DD 5.1. You may have to designate/assign in the receiver what signal is coming to the optical input(TV, DVR, DVD, etc.).


----------

